# Sausages!



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi I've just tried The Black Farmer premium pork sausages At 4 carbs for 6 big ones I had 2 for lunch Worked that out to be under 2 carbs total and the best bit apart from the great flavour was just a small 1.1 rise in bg after an hour then back right down after 2 hours! Looks like that's breakfast dinner and tea sorted until I'm sick of them! In Morrisons £2 a pack


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

I LOVE sausages!  1.1 rise - result!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 16, 2014)

The black farmers daughter sausages are yummy as well and carb free. If you have a Sainsbury near you they also have some gluten and wheat free sausages which are zero carbs


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Sue I will try the Daughters next Carb free sounds perfect I have such an appetite! Did notice the chipolatas as well Always nice to ring the changes!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2016)

Grr!!! Just discovered that my local Co-op has changed its sausage range and no longer stocks Black Farmer ones


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 17, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Grr!!! Just discovered that my local Co-op has changed its sausage range and no longer stocks Black Farmer ones


I tried Debbie & Andrew's sausages today https://www.debbieandandrews.co.uk/ very yummy they were to and very low carb.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jun 17, 2016)

Salivating at the memory of Cumberland sausages...... One of the many treats we would have when we visited my Grandparents..... Along with proper Black Pudding!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 18, 2016)

Sausages AND Black pud Your all making my mouth water
It's now a little past 01 30 so I cant get the frying pan on or can I  oops no black pud


----------



## eggyg (Jun 18, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Salivating at the memory of Cumberland sausages...... One of the many treats we would have when we visited my Grandparents..... Along with proper Black Pudding!


I live in Cumbria and I have to say I won't eat any other sausages. Have got to be from a certain local butcher not the 'pretend' ones from supermarkets. Yummy! Who doesn't love sausage, egg and chips? Real comfort food.


----------



## Austin Mini (Jun 18, 2016)

Iceland own brand frozen sausages. They brown up a treat and taste good too. Had four last night.


----------



## chili (Jun 19, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> In Morrisons £2 a pack



Iceland do these at £3 per pack of 10
http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/the-black-farmer-10-premium-pork-sausages-600g/p/64241


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2016)

chili said:


> Iceland do these at £3 per pack of 10
> http://groceries.iceland.co.uk/the-black-farmer-10-premium-pork-sausages-600g/p/64241


That's what the Co-op used to sell - no Iceland near where I live


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 19, 2016)

eggyg said:


> I live in Cumbria and I have to say I won't eat any other sausages. Have got to be from a certain local butcher not the 'pretend' ones from supermarkets. Yummy! Who doesn't love sausage, egg and chips? Real comfort food.


Booths in Keswick do there own & every time I come back home there is always a pack in car.  Thin Cumberland


----------



## eggyg (Jun 19, 2016)

HOBIE said:


> Booths in Keswick do there own & every time I come back home there is always a pack in car.  Thin Cumberland


    I used to work in Keswick, just a two minute walk from Booths. Loved that supermarket, although a little pricy!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 20, 2016)

Every time I go to Keswick we go. The credit card bill is all Booths . Not like a normal supermarket


----------

